# H: SM, PayPal W: Steel Legion Troops



## HokieHWT (Dec 8, 2013)

I have a ton of SM, most just primed, some NIB. Looking for Steel Legion troops, heavy weapon teams, specialists.


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

I'm curious, what kind of space marine stuff are we talking?


----------



## HokieHWT (Dec 8, 2013)

I have about 6500 points in Minotarus (with FW shoulder pads) and Imperial Knights. Lots of tactical marines, assault terminators, terminator troops, predator, storm talon, vindicator, dreadnoughts.


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

Can I have a breakdown of vehicles. Those will be the main things that might interest me, since I can convert them to my legion


----------



## HokieHWT (Dec 8, 2013)

1 Land Raider- Minotaur Upgrade, built, unprimed
1 Rhino- Minotaur doors, primed
1 Predator- primed and magnetized with lascannons/heavy bolter spons, two turret options
1 Vindicator NIB


----------



## Honsou92 (Mar 4, 2014)

You still looking for steel legion? Pm me if you are


----------

